# Seit Wochen trübes Wasser!!



## Maifisch (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo!
Jetzt schreib ich mein Problem doch mal nieder.

Hab vor einigen Wochen endlich meine Ufermatten verlegt und mit Sand beschwert. Dass das Wasser trübe war, war mir klar. Aber nun wart ich doch langsam mal wieder drauf, dass es wieder schön klar wird. Aber es wird nicht. 
Muss ich noch Geduld haben, oder stimmt was nicht? 
Würd ja auch gern mal einen Teilwasserwechsel machen, aber da hab ich Angst, dass mir meine kleinen ML´s mit druch rutschen......

LG Sonja


----------



## danyvet (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seit Wochen trübes Wasser!!*

hmmm, machst du vielleicht mal ein Foto? Sand sinkt normalerweise binnen Minuten auf den Grund und das Wasser sollte eigentlich sehr rasch wieder klar sein. Hat die Trübung denn die Farbe von Sand?


----------



## Maifisch (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seit Wochen trübes Wasser!!*

Hallo Dany!
Danke für deine Antwort. Ne die Farbe von Sand weniger. Am Rand ist er klar, aber wo er tief ist da ist er eher grün -- bräunlich, grmpf. Ich habe ML´s drin und __ Muscheln, dass Wasser war immer glasklar. Auch als ich im Frühjahr die Blätter rausgefischt habe, da hab ich auch ne Riesen Schweinerei gemacht und viel aufgewirbelt. Aber auch da war er gleich wieder klar. 
Drum hab ich mir nix gedacht, als ich die Matten und den Sand eingefüllt habe. Durch die Matten hab ich wohl auch sehr viel aufgewirbelt.....

Ich mach ein Foto und dann kannst du´s dir anschauen...

Danke nochmal -- LG Sonja


----------



## Digicat (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seit Wochen trübes Wasser!!*

Servus Sonja

Läuft die Pumpe 

Filter tägl. bzw. vielleicht sogar stündlich gereinigt 

Vielleicht willst Dir einen VLCVF (VeryLowCoastVliesFilter) bauen


----------



## Maifisch (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seit Wochen trübes Wasser!!*

Hallo Helmut,
ne ich hab keine Pumpe. Möchte auch keine, weils ein Naturteich bleiben sollte. Es klappte alles wunderbar mit den __ Muscheln. Die haben ja ganze Arbeit geleistet. Es ist einfach seit den Ufermatten und dem Sand. Muss eh noch ein Foto machen. Da flitz ich gleich mal raus...

LG Sonja


----------



## Digicat (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seit Wochen trübes Wasser!!*

Servus Sonja

Da muß aber irgend wer ständig dein Wasser umrühren bzw. aufwühlen ...  ... Gründelnde Fische 

Gibts ja garnet das es an der "G`sandelten" (gesandeten) Ufermatte liegen soll ...

So nebenbei ... __ Muscheln filtern nur Ihr essen aus dem Wasser ... Sand/Lehmanteile zählen da nicht dazu


----------



## Maifisch (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seit Wochen trübes Wasser!!*

Hallo Helmut,
wenn ich den erwische.... An den Fischen liegt es wohl eher nicht, weil ich nur ML´s und Bitterlinge habe. Kann es evtl sein, dass ich die meisten Pflanzen in Schalen und Töpfen habe. Hab mir zwei Miniteiche gebastelt  und den Grund auch mit Sand aufgefüllt und schön drin gewerkelt beim Pflanzen einsetzen. Am nächsten Tag war schon alles klar....??? 
Es ist einfach komisch weil es echt erst seit den matten ist.....

Auf einem Bild sieht man den Unterschied sehr schön...


----------



## Digicat (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seit Wochen trübes Wasser!!*

Servus Sonja

Hmmm ... regnet es, wie bei uns auch täglich bei Euch ... unser Teich trübt sich auch dann ein bisserl ein


----------



## Maifisch (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seit Wochen trübes Wasser!!*

Servus,
wir kriegen leider nie viel Regen ab. Bei uns regnets vllt mal ne Viertelstunde, gaaaaanz selten mal länger. Aber egal, der sieht immer gleich aus. Keine Abweichung vom Tag vorher. Nur das jetzt die seerose anfängt zu blühen
Als wir das Wasser letztes Jahr einliessen, da dauerte es auch zwei bis drei Wochen und dann konnte man schon wieder jedes Sandkörnchen sehen.......

Ich überleg schon, bevor ich Chemie reinkippe, ob ich nciht nen Teilwasserwechsel mache, aber da hab ich Angst um meine kleinen ML´s, dass denen was passiert. Mit nem Kübel schöpfen steh ich wohl ne Woche oder so da...
LG Sonja


----------



## Digicat (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seit Wochen trübes Wasser!!*

Servus Sonja

Habe leider keine Idee mehr ... 

Wünsche Dir von ganzen Herzen, daß sich die Trübung bald in Luft auflöst :beten


----------



## Maifisch (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seit Wochen trübes Wasser!!*

Hallo,
ich danke dir erstmal für deine Ideen, ich werd mal noch etwas abwarten, dann entscheiden. Vllt meldet sich ja noch jemand. 
Den Fischen gehts gut, also kein Grund zur Sorge...

LG Sonja


----------



## Mulmig (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seit Wochen trübes Wasser!!*

Hallo Sonja,

bis der Sand richtig fest in der Nadelung der Ufermatten festsitzt, das dauert eine Weile.
Ich hatte Füllsand, wie er beim Kabelverlegen verwendet wird in einer gräßlichen orange -bräunlichen Farbe. Und obwohl ich den Irrsinn betrieben habe, den bei Regen und Kälte noch ewig in der Schubkarre zu "waschen", hatte mein Teich wochenlang genau die Färbung, die Du auf den Fotos hast...von den winzigen Schlemmteilchen im Sand.

Durch Zufall (bin im Teich hin- und hergelaufen, um meinen frischen Uferwall zu schonen - da  nicht so der Elfen-Typ...) bin ich dann drauf gekommen, daß durch das häufige Herumlaufen und fest treten des Sandes (mind. 3 cm hoch) die Situation verbessert wurde. Wenn ich jetzt eine Pflanze ins Substrat setzen will, muß ich richtig mit Kraft in die feste Sandschicht "buddeln" (der Wasserdruck tut ja auch seinen Teil). Jetzt, nach 10 Monaten sitzt der Sand so bombenfest auf der Ufermatte, daß sogar am Überstand (20-30 cm umlaufend), der bei mir an einigen Stellen aufschwimmt (mit Absicht = prima Verstecke) das Substrat haftet.

Jetzt, wo der Teich sich klärt, sehe ich auch die Goldfischlein in den Sand stoßen und das bewirkt ein winziges Wölkchen, das sich gleich wieder setzt. Beim Entfernen von Fadenalgen klappe ich immer wieder die Überstände hin und her und der Sand bleibt liegen
Also "vor einigen Wochen" ist doch noch wenig Zeit für die Festigung in der Matte (ich habe die von Naturagart). Ruhig noch bissle abwarten und 1 und wo es geht, darauf herumlaufen (bissel mit Gefühl, damit kein Sand hochgerissen wird).
Auf der blanken Folie im "alten" Teich hatte ich nie so ein schönes festes "Sandbett" auf den Ebenen. Das ist jetzt schon toll (dank Forum!!!).

Gruß,
Anna


----------



## Doc (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seit Wochen trübes Wasser!!*

Dauert ... haste den Sand etc. richtig ausgespült?
Keine Technik im Einsatz, da Naturteich? ... Wenn der Sand nicht ausgiebig gereinigt wurde, dauert es länger, bis sich das Wasser bei entsprechendem Pflanzenwachstum aufklart.Füll mal ein wenig (2-3 qm³) Wasser nach, so dass einiges vom verdreckten überläuft.


----------



## Maifisch (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seit Wochen trübes Wasser!!*

Hallo Anna!
WOW!!!! Wahnsinn. Ich werde jetzt mal antworten, aber lesen muss ich nochmal. 
Irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl, dass der Sand dran schuld ist. ich hab mir gaaanz normalen Spielsand besorgt.Hab vorher auch schon die Pflanzen in Sand gebuddelt, aber da war alles gleich wieder klar. Ich werd das auf alle Fälle auch versuchen, das festzukriegen. Ein Versuch ist es wert. Den Fischen gehts halt gut, drum hab ich mir vom Wasser her auch keinen großen Kopf gemacht. 
Vielen, lieben Dank hast mir sehr geholfen. 

LG Sonja


----------



## Maifisch (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seit Wochen trübes Wasser!!*

Hallo Markus!
Danke auch für deine Antwort. Ich hab hier auch schon Beiträge gelesen, in punkto Sand reinigen. Tja manche machens, manche nicht. Ich hab mich für nicht entschieden. Und dass es da länger dauert, damit muss ich leben. 
Aber deinen Vorschlag mit dem Überlaufen lassen, werd ich noch beherzigen. Weil ich schon an einen Teilawasserwechsel gedacht habe, aber da hab ich halt Angst um meine jungen ML´s, dass die mir in die Pumpe kommen. Wir habens ja gut, weil wir einfach unseren Bach anzapfen.....
Vielen Dank, hast mir auch sehr geholfen

LG Sonja


----------



## Digicat (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seit Wochen trübes Wasser!!*

Servus Sonja

Zum Wasserwechsel brauchts keine Pumpe ... füll einfach Wasser nach, es läuft dann schon irgendwo über


----------



## Maifisch (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seit Wochen trübes Wasser!!*

Hallo Helmut!
Das werd ich auf alle Fälle machen, mal sehen was rauskommt. Danke!
LG Sonja


----------



## Zaubernuss (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seit Wochen trübes Wasser!!*

Hallo Sonja, 

Der Sand enthält natürlich auch Nährstoffe. Frage, wo kommt er her?? Hat er irgendwo gelegen und Katzen haben reingepinkelt oder mehr? Ich tippe mehr auf Algenblüte. Wasserwechsel nützt überhaupt nichts. Das Wasser wäre für einige Tage klar und dann kommt die neue Trübung. Wenn Du nicht filterst, wirst Du doch sicherlich eine Pumpe haben. Probiere es mal mit UV- Bestrahlung. Abschattung des Teiches durch Wasserpflanzen, Seerosen, Unterwasserpflanzen. All das kann die Trübung allmählich aufheben. Man muss Geduld haben und nicht zuviel rumfummeln, das verschlimmert nur. 

Freundliche Grüße aus dem HARZ

Klaus


----------



## Maifisch (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seit Wochen trübes Wasser!!*

Hallo Klaus,
danke erstmal für deine Antwort. Der Sand kam ganz frisch aus dem Sack und es ist normaler Spielsand. Hab ihn zum Beschweren der Ufermatten benutzt. Ich hab ab und an immer wieder mal Fadenalgen drin, die ich auch fleissig rausfische. Pflanzen hab ich am Rand viele, aber in der Tiefzone zwei Seerosen und ne __ Wasserpest. Mehr will ich da nicht pflanzen, da ich da Angst um meine __ Muscheln habe, nicht dass die mir ersticken. 
Pumpe hab ich keine, da es schon ein Naturteich bleiben sollte. 
Letztes Jahr wurde der Teich angelegt und war innerhalb einer Woche klar mit Blick bis zum Grund. 
Erst als der Sand kam hab ich seit einigen Wochen diesen Anblick. 

Ich werd es auf alle Fälle mit der "Überschwemmung" versuchen, weil mir das am ehesten zusagt -
- momentan. Ich nenn es mal Bauchgefühl
Falls das nix bringt, werd ich mich gern nochmal bei dir melden. 
Vielen lieben Dank und liebe Grüße aus Bayern -- Sonja


----------



## Maifisch (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seit Wochen trübes Wasser!!*

Hallo zusammen!
Mein Problem hat sich jetzt wieder gelöst. Ich habe den Teich zum Überlaufen gebaracht. Dann dauerte es noch einige Wochen, aber in der letzten Woche hat sich einiges getan, jetzt sieht man wieder bis zum Grund. 
Also immer schön Geduld haben.....

LG Sonja


----------



## danyvet (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seit Wochen trübes Wasser!!*

Sehr gut  freut mich für dich 

Geduld ist das ALLERWICHTIGSTE beim Teich!!!


----------



## jolantha (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seit Wochen trübes Wasser!!*

Hallo Sonja,
hab ich genauso gemacht, das mit dem Überlaufen !!! Aber unfreiwilig. Wollte nur verdunstetes Wasser nachfüllen, ca 1.5 cm, und habe dann einfach vergessen, daß die Pumpe lief. Sie lief dann durch bis zum nächsten Morgen, und mein Grundstück war ein Badesee !
Fazit : Mein Teich ist klar, und Rasenmähen fällt flach wegen Überflutung !


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seit Wochen trübes Wasser!!*

Servus Sonja



Freut mich sehr ... Geduld zahlt sich aus ...


----------



## Maifisch (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seit Wochen trübes Wasser!!*

Hallo zusammen, schön zu sehen, wir ihr euch mit mir freut. Geduld muss man wirklich haben, nur oft ist sie nicht greifbar. Aber tief drinnen weiss man ja, es wird wieder, nur glauben will man es nicht. 

Oje Anne, das ist krass, so schnell ist was vergessen. Ich hoff für dich, dass das Wasser schnell wieder weg ist und dass es warm wird, damit kein Sumpf bleibt. Ich kann mir deine Überraschung am nächsten morgen gut vorstellen. Aber wie heißt es so schön? Wo wasser ist, braucht man keinen Rasen mähen. Aber unter den Umständen..... 

Jetzt wo das Wasser wieder klar ist, hab ich auch schon Arbeit gefunden. Die __ Wasserpest hat sich schön vermehrt und die werd ich mal rausholen....
Wünsch euch was
LG Sonja


----------

